# Bwthyn Afon, Abandoned Cottage On The Glyndwr Way. May 2019.



## Dmc68 (May 9, 2019)

A nice way to spend my Bank Holiday Monday





























































Full Video...


----------



## urban-dorset (May 9, 2019)

A nice little explore.


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 10, 2019)

Not too bad that, I expected there to be nothing inside from the first pic but a few interesting little bits there!


----------

